# Maple 8 und Gentoo 1.4 [gelöst]

## Stormkings

Hallo,

ich habe versucht Maple 8 auf Gentoo 1.4 zum Laufen zu bringen und hab schon seit zwei Tagen keinen Erfolg. Wenn ich das Installationsscript, trotz der Endung .bin ist es ein Bash-Script, ausführe erhalte ich folgende Fehlermeldung:

```
david@dyas Linux $ ./LinuxInstaller.bin

dirname: error while loading shared libraries: libc.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

/bin/ls: error while loading shared libraries: librt.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

basename: error while loading shared libraries: libc.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

dirname: error while loading shared libraries: libc.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

basename: error while loading shared libraries: libc.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

rm: error while loading shared libraries: libc.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
```

In einem andern Forum gab es ein Posting, dass es möglicherweise an der lib-compat liegt. Die ist jedoch installiert in Version 1.1, ebenso wie das sun-j2sdk-1.4.1, weil scheinbar java zur Installation benötigt wird. Vielleicht ist es interessant, dass Maple 6.01 ohne Probleme läuft.

Bin für jeden Hinweis dankbar,

DavidLast edited by Stormkings on Mon Jan 30, 2006 9:04 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## flimmerfix

Hatte das gleiche Problem. Schau mal hier nach http://www.maplesoft.com/support/Faqs/Maple8/Installation/10.shtml

----------

## xces

Ein "emerge lib-compat" tut's auch  :Wink: 

siehe https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=177275

----------

## Yonathan

emerge lib-compat reicht leider nicht, da es die geforderten dateien nicht liefert.

bekomme auch

```
./installMapleLinuxSU

dirname: error while loading shared libraries: libc.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

/bin/ls: error while loading shared libraries: librt.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

basename: error while loading shared libraries: libc.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

dirname: error while loading shared libraries: libc.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

basename: error while loading shared libraries: libc.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

rm: error while loading shared libraries: libc.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
```

aber ein

```
randir Maple8 # locate libc.so.6

/lib/libc.so.6

/chroot/bash/lib/libc.so.6

randir Maple8 # locate librt.so.1

/lib/librt.so.1

```

zeigt, dass alles da ist, was gebraucht wird, es kann nur nicht benutzt werden, warum auch immer  :Sad: 

[edit] ok, das habe ich gelöst bekommen, aber dafür bekomme ich nun die meldung:

```
./installMapleLinuxSU

head: `-1' option is obsolete; use `-n 1' since this will be removed in the future

Error occurred during initialization of VM

Unable to load native library: /opt/Maple8/Linux/Linux/resource/jre/lib/i386/libjava.so: symbol __libc_wait, version GLIBC_2.0 not defined in file libc.so.6 with link time reference
```

hat jeman noch ne idee, wie man es doch noch zum funktionieren bringen kann?

yona

----------

## Stormkings

Moin moin,

das sieht ein wenig nach diesem Fehler aus: Maplesoft FAQ

Grüße, dk

----------

## Yonathan

super... was bringt es, wenn ich erst diesen kernel-export auskommentiere und jetzt doch wieder mache???

wenn ich das jetzt nämlich mache, dann bekomme ich wieder den ersten fehler, mit dem unterschied, dass ich jetzt nicht weiß, wie ich das mit dem kernel-export wegbekomme, weil ich nicht weiß, wo es hingeschrieben wurde  :Sad: 

yona

----------

## kopfsalat

Ist das Useflag nptlonly eventuell gesetzt?

----------

## Yonathan

nicht in glibc, falls du darauf anspielst

```
sys-libs/glibc-2.3.5-r2  -build -erandom -glibc-compat20 -glibc-omitfp -hardened -linuxthreads-tls (-multilib) +nls -nptl -nptlonly -pic -profile (-selinux) +userlocales
```

für den rest ist es aber in make.conf global gesetzt

yona

----------

## kopfsalat

Das meinte ich, war nur das was mir spontan in den Sinn kam.

LD_ASSUME_KERNEL zu setzen ist meines Erachtens schon richtig. Ist aber schon eine weile her, daß ich maple installiert hatte.

Das Problem mit java liegt wohl darin begründet, daß die mitgelieferte jre veraltet ist und die installierte glibc zu neu.

Ich würde versuchen  die mitgelieferte jre von maple durch eine neuere von SUN runtergeladene zu ersetzen - die Installationsdateien müssen vorher natürlich auf die Platte. Eine aktuelle 1.4er jre sollte mit neueren glibc-Versionen klarkommen.

----------

## Yonathan

offenbar ist die jre zu alt, in der README steht folgendes:

```
README

           Java(TM) 2 Runtime Environment, Standard Edition

                            Version 1.3.1
```

werde mal ne aktuelle jre runterladen und da reinschieben.

[edit] alles klar, funzt super. zumindest das emergen, ich hoffe ich kann das jetzt auch als user nutzen... mal schauen, ob man da noch irgendwelchen dateirechte setzen muss, ich hoffe nicht.

habe in die LD_ASSUME_KERNEL-zeile nach wie vor auskommentiert, aber mit der neuen jre geht es!

vielen dank an alle geduldigen.

post kann von einem admin als solved abgeschlossen werden

yona

ps: lediglich die pfeil-tasten funktionieren nicht, man muss also immer die maus benutzen  :Sad:  vielleicht finde ich dazu noch was in den einstellungen, denn die tasten sind ja doch ein wenig angenehmer als immer nur maus....

----------

## kopfsalat

Wir Benutzer handhaben das weitgehend autonom  :Wink: 

Ersten Beitrag im Thread, rechts oben auf editieren klicken, subject ändern, z.B. solved anstellen.

Zu dem Tastenproblem weiß ich keinen Rat. Ältere Versionen von maple haben aber auch mal gerne die Tastatur komplett ignoriert. Ging dann meist über speichern des Sheets und neuladen wieder.

----------

## Yonathan

@kopfsalat:

wenn du genau hinschaust, wirst du sehen, dass ich diesen post nicht erstellt, sondern lediglich weitergeführt habe, da ich genau das gleiche problem hatte  :Wink: 

für gewöhnlich schreibe ich selbst ein [solved] in den threat, aber hier geht es grade net  :Wink: 

yona

----------

## Stormkings

ruhig männer, der thread ist ja fast 3 jahre alt. da kommt es schonmal vor, dass man sowas vergisst  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> Ersten Beitrag im Thread, rechts oben auf editieren klicken, subject ändern, z.B. solved anstellen.

 

ist jetzt damit geschehen.

grüße, dk

----------

## Yonathan

habe jetzt seit langem mal wieder maple angeworfen, bzw wollte es, denn ich bekam den leider schon bekannten, aber diesmal scheinbar unlösbaren fehler:

```
xmaple

/opt/maple8/bin.IBM_INTEL_LINUX/mserver: relocation error: /opt/maple8/bin.IBM_INTEL_LINUX/libmaple.so: symbol errno, version GLIBC_2.0 not defined in file libc.so.6 with link time reference

```

habe schon die ganz neue java-version reinkopiert, aber es will net, auch nicht mit der 1.4.2.12

habe dieses export LD_ASSUME_KERNEL=2.6.13 schon gemacht, brachte aber nix.

wie kann man den wieder export löschen?

yona

----------

